# Dark schneider vs. Pre crisis Superman



## Captain Smoker (Jul 23, 2009)

No restrictions.

Battle starts off on Earth.

Blood lust is on.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

PC Superman uses his Anti-Dark Schneider Vision.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

PC Superman rapes this.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 23, 2009)

PC Superman was weak against magic wasn't he?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 23, 2009)

PC Superman loses. His weakness to magic was so pronounced that Harry Fucking Potter could probably take him out with a punch. It was that bad.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> PC Superman loses. His weakness to magic was so pronounced that Harry Fucking Potter could probably take him out with a punch. It was that bad.



Oh shit I forgot about the weakness to magic. DS stomps then.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 24, 2009)

Darshe stands there. Superman punches him at infinite times the speed of light. Superman explodes in a spectacular display. PC-Supes magic weakness in action folks.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 24, 2009)

How would DS kill him exactly?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> How would DS kill him exactly?



He could probably pull a rabbit out of a magic hat, throw it at PC Supes, and win.

It was hilarious. PC Supes could pull superpowers out of his ass and was throwing planets around and flying to other galaxies in microseconds but one punch from a magic user and he was out cold.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 24, 2009)

Sora>Supes then!??!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2009)

Superman would kill Sora before he could process a thought.

How fast are DS' reactions?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

I've heard FTL but I can't be sure


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Even if they are FTL, _how_ FTL comes into play. PC Supes was massively FTL. He could cross the universe in seconds.

But DS's magic and Supes' pronounced weakness to magic makes me give this to DS 7/10.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

This could be a draw I suppose Supes puches DS to death, Supes dies due to magic


----------



## Raigen (Jul 24, 2009)

Supes can't kill DS though due to magical shields, and since Supes is weak to magic, he hits the shields and kills himself.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 24, 2009)

PC Supes is shit with magic. He gets fucked hard.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

DS is FTL. Superman is weak as hell to magic no matter what form. Dark Schneider rapes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

Superman Prime isn't


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 24, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Superman Prime isn't



Dark Schneider won in the last thread they fought in .


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2009)

And how did he manage to do that?

I do not know much about DS, but Superboy Prime survived a big bang, counting his incredible magic resistance, how would DS even harm him?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 25, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> And how did he manage to do that?
> 
> I do not know much about DS, but Superboy Prime survived a big bang, counting his incredible magic resistance, how would DS even harm him?



The match was made a long time ago, although we didn't have as much info on DS at the time.  


Could Superman Prime take out a Skyfather level being though?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

Considering he beat Monarch...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

And that Monarch armor did had enough power to wipe out the rest of the universe.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 25, 2009)

Depends on the Skyfather.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Depending on the capacity of that version of Prime to actually kill DS, the Guardian amp that allowed Prime to survive the Monarch explosion wasn't permanent and it could eventually run out, making things easier.

Anyway DS should have a field day with Superman's weakness.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

Superboy Prime's amp was gone by the time the universe was destroyed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Scan?

And then, a consistent showing for his base form taking that kind of damage.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't have access to the scans, I get them from KMC, and since I am currently banned from there...Yeah.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 25, 2009)

So that's why you haven't been around.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> So that's why you haven't been around.



Eat me Mindset.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 25, 2009)

DS would win, since Superman has no permanent way to kill him and Judas Priest or other such attacks would screw him over badly, although I do remember hearing that once DS went Majin mode his powers were no longer classified as magic.


----------

